# My Series Race #6 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

The second half of the inaugural season of *My Series* kicked off at Greg Walker's track in Holly Hill. The guys had double-cleaned the track and The Race Place was just that.

Thank you to everyone who made for a great day of racing and to Philip for doing his Race Director thing.

*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division (Tri-Oval)*
1. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 354
2. Cap Powell - SCS - 320

Note: "Deuce" and Cap ran with the A.G.E Division and were then scored separately


*Spec NASCAR - A.G.E. Divsion (Tri-Oval)*
1. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 359
2. Jason Burnside - LRH - 359
3. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 351
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 346
5. Buddy Houser - SCS - 333
6. Henry Burnside - LRH - 331
7. Stu Marder - LRH - 331
8. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 328
9. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 328
10. Kyle Hall - TRP - 325
11. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 325
12. Donald Caron - ??? - 323
13. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 290
14. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 233

Note: Spec NASCAR was run as two Mains and then scored together.

*Expert NASCAR (Road Course)*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 184
2. Mike Bresett - TRP - 184
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 172
4. Kyle Hall - TRP - 172
5. William Burnside - LRH - 172
6. Terry Tawney - None - 167
7. Jason Burnside - LRH - 163
8. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 163
9. Buddy Houser - SCS - 159
10. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 156
11. Stu Marder - TRP - 150
12. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 148
13. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 128

*GTP (Road Course)*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 200
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 195
3. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 190
4. William Burside - LRH - 189
5. Kyle Hall - TRP - 189
6. Terry Tawney - None - 180
7. David Bryson - TRP - 179
8. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 168

It took 177 laps to make the Main
9. Jason Burnside - LRH - 176
10. Buddy Houser - SCS - 176
11. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 169
12. Stu Marder - TRP - 166
13. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 166
14. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 156
15. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 151
16. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 127

*4.5" Dirt Late Model (Tri-Oval)*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 405
2. Kyle Hall - TRP - 385
3. Buddy Houser - SCS - 380
4. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 374
5. David Bryson - TRP - 371
6. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 367
7. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 361
8. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 361
9. Terry Tawney - None - 360
10. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 348
11. Stu Marder - TRP - 334
12. Henry Burnside - LRH - 332
13. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 312
14. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 308
15. Jason Burnside - LRH - 300
16. Danny Zona - TRP - 232
17. Donald Caron - ??? - 207

Note: 4.5" DLM was run as two mains and then scored together.


Next race in *My Series* is on Saturday, August 11th at *Lightning Raceway & Hobby* in Hudson, FL.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Jeremy for his win in the Spec NASCAR! Congratulations to all SCS drivers for their fine showing at the My Series race in Daytona! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

The 110ft Tri Oval is fun... if you have a fast car its real fun if you dont its a long race. Lap times are around 2.50 to 2.70 secs. For handout NASCAR mine was a middle of the pack kind of car but I stayed out of a lot of the wrecks. Jeremy probably had the fastest car but still had to overcome alot of wrecks to tie it up and win by several feet.
Dirt late models were real fun to watch we really should have a video at the next one and sell copies. Lap times are 2.20 to 2.40. All kinds of things happen in this race. Donald from Tampa had a ruff time but it sure was fun to watch, he bent 3 rear axles, broke a rear axle and the best part I'm still not sure how but the motor came out and some how got out of the chassis and body and was in front of the car on the track but the lead wires were still on so the motor was still running jumping all over the place. His crew cheif Jeff some how kept him running with out missing to much action. Danny Z who probably had the fastest car got in 2 wrecks... the alum side pans broke! There is some speculation if a pitter we wont mention any names JAR might have broken the pan when trying to put a body pin back in. I saw one cars wheel get bent... they dont run very good like that. Several real nice bank shots, flying cars and some awsome multicar wrecks in the Tri Oval. 
Expert NASCAR was won by 1/2 a car length! DZ some how timed it just right and came from behind in the last 1/2 sec by coming off on purpose and sliding past for the win. 
Everyone had a great time, thanks for Hosting Greg.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tri-Oval Mayhem*

The 110' Tri-Oval does act as the great equalizer ...

In Spec NASCAR I got caught up in someone else's disaster coming out of Turn 2 and then got battered almost all the way to Turn 3. By the time the car came to a rest and was put back on the track it wouldn't run. At first the marshal thought it was the flag brushes so he flattened them into place. The car still wouldn't run. So, he handed me the car and I pulled the body off and discovered that the entire front axle assembly was sitting across the lead wires on the top of the motor causing a short. I threw the axle aside and finished the race with no front wheels.

Or .... when Tom Marlowe's car got caught up in an accident between Turns 1 and 2 and ended up with his flag brush stuck in the gears of one of the other cars. And if that wasn't bad enough ..... Donald decided to free Tom's car by shaking it until the brush split and the car hit the ground. 

Congrtulations to Jeremy for avoiding a lot of the wrecks and coming from behind in the last two heats for the win! And that means that SCS racers swept the Spec Class at Daytona this year.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like Saturday night at the local bull ring dirt track. Wish I had been there! :thumbsup:


----------

